# 30's Colson Rocket Rear Steer Tricycle OG Paint



## cr250mark (Sep 22, 2017)

Here is a 35-38 Colson Rocket Rear Steer Tricycle .
Very nice OG Paint .
Great Seat 
Fully Functional.Ahead of its time.
Like to post for future reference .
Also posted for sale in "Everything Else " Forum
Enjoy !
Thank You 
Mark


----------



## catfish (Sep 22, 2017)

There are very cool! They came in three sizes.


----------



## cr250mark (Sep 22, 2017)

catfish said:


> There are very cool! They came in three sizes.




Yes this was the smallest version.
You are correct.


----------



## Freddie (Apr 29, 2020)

Wow!!!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 29, 2020)

Same trike I posted. I bought this from Mark. V/r Shawn


----------



## Pedals Past (May 6, 2020)

cr250mark said:


> Yes this was the smallest version.
> You are correct.





cr250mark said:


> Yes this was the smallest version.
> You are correct.



Colson made a loop frame and a commander trike that was standard steering and frame was very simular...... this trike was CWC and there was a 10” version as well ........was earlier than 38, 33-35 sold at Wards very cool trikes this is one of best originals I have seen


----------



## Freddie (May 6, 2020)

Pedals Past said:


> Colson made a loop frame and a commander trike that was standard steering and frame was very simular...... this trike was CWC and there was a 10” version as well ........was earlier than 38, 33-35 sold at Wards very cool trikes this is one of best originals I have seen



El*s*


----------



## Freddie (May 6, 2020)

interested 7873634963 Freddie.


----------



## Pedals Past (May 6, 2020)

I dont own any of them any longer the Commander trikes i had went to Sam Dickenson 12” Ron Summer 16” and Mike Spangler 20” restored by Bob Strucel 3 rd place winner for bike of year  Ann Arbor 2005-2006. show, 




















the colsons i sold in 2003. My cwc steer from rears in 2001 when museum closed. I only have the Colson Mickey Mouse trikes 12-16-20 ((20” is displayed at the Walt Disney Family Museum in Presidio in SF) and Rollfast 1936 balloon tire they are not for sale


----------



## ridingtoy (May 6, 2020)

Freddie said:


> interested 7873634963 Freddie.



Freddie, I notice you've been inquiring on several older threads about being interested in buying 1930s era tricycles. If you haven't done so, just as a suggestion, you might have more success by placing a classified post in the "Wanted" forum. That might get more attention to CABE members who have them and be thinking of selling. It would also help you to specify exactly what trikes/models/years you're particularly interested in buying and what price you'd be willing and able to pay. Just a thought...

Dave


----------



## ridingtoy (May 6, 2020)

Pedals Past said:


> I dont own any of them any longer the Commander trikes i had went to Sam Dickenson 12” Ron Summer 16” and Mike Spangler 20” restored by Bob Strucel 3 rd place winner for bike of year  Ann Arbor 2005-2006. show, View attachment 1188596
> View attachment 1188596
> 
> View attachment 1188598
> ...



Jerry, some beautiful classic tricycles you have there. They definitely are keepers IMO.

Dave


----------



## Pedals Past (May 7, 2020)

Cadet literature known as the Commander trike


----------



## Oldbikes (May 7, 2020)




----------



## Oldbikes (May 7, 2020)

I know it's a LONG shot, but I NEED one of these ^ plates for my 12" Mickey...!


----------



## Freqman1 (May 7, 2020)

Oldbikes said:


> I know it's a LONG shot, but I NEED one of these ^ plates for my 12" Mickey...!



Sell me the Mickey and let me worry about it Alan! V/r Shawn


----------



## Pedals Past (May 7, 2020)

I got $12k for a orig 20” no plate at the Disney gala auction for museum the other 20” best orig is displayed with my rockers wagon and duck bike at SF museum 



 ..... this is the only plate I ve ever owned ive had 3 orig trikes this 12” and 2-20” and one 12” house paint and this 16” garden art


----------



## Oldbikes (May 8, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> Sell me the Mickey and let me worry about it Alan! V/r Shawn




You’re top on the list Shawn!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldbikes (May 8, 2020)

Pedals Past said:


> I got $12k for a orig 20” no plate at the Disney gala auction for museum the other 20” best orig is displayed with my rockers wagon and duck bike at SF museum View attachment 1189361
> 
> ..... this is the only plate I ve ever owned ive had 3 orig trikes this 12” and 2-20” and one 12” house paint and this 16” garden art




12k, wow!
I know the Mickey trikes are hard to come by, but the plates are like hens teeth...
I love the 12” trikes, they display so easily!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrg (May 8, 2020)

I had about 20 different 30's trikes and only kept a couple of Colsons, Elgins, Mercury and this one with Firestone air tires I have to get too some day.


----------



## Oldbikes (May 8, 2020)

My Garton wears its original paint, but yours is DELUXE, with rear fenders and pneumatic tires!! 
AWESOME!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pedals Past (May 8, 2020)

Bslloon tires


----------



## Coop71 (Sep 7, 2021)

cr250mark said:


> Here is a 35-38 Colson Rocket Rear Steer Tricycle .
> Very nice OG Paint .
> Great Seat
> Fully Functional.Ahead of its time.
> ...


----------



## Coop71 (Sep 7, 2021)

I have the larger rear steer Colson but I cant a value anywhere on these trikes


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 7, 2021)

Coop71 said:


> I have the larger rear steer Colson but I cant a value anywhere on these trikes



Is it a 16" or 20"? I need a 16" to complete the set--I bought this one (12"). Here is a link to the sale with the asking price. This one is exceptionally nice though. https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/30s-colson-rocket-rear-steer-tricycle-og-paint.118078/
V/r Shawn


----------



## Coop71 (Sep 7, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Is it a 16" or 20"? I need a 16" to complete the set--I bought this one (12"). Here is a link to the sale with the asking price. This one is exceptionally nice though. https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/30s-colson-rocket-rear-steer-tricycle-og-paint.118078/
> V/r Shawn



It is a 20". Very nice trike


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 8, 2021)

Coop71 said:


> It is a 20". Very nice trike



Pics?


----------



## Coop71 (Sep 8, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Pics?


----------



## Oldbikes (Sep 8, 2021)

Nice trikes!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 8, 2021)

The Hedstrom and the Colson both appear to be repaints to me?


----------



## HARPO (Oct 30, 2021)

@cr250mark  Looks like the saddle on the trike is pretty much the same one I bought a few weeks ago. 😎


----------



## cr250mark (Nov 2, 2021)

HARPO said:


> @cr250mark  Looks like the saddle on the trike is pretty much the same one I bought a few weeks ago. 😎
> 
> View attachment 1504614
> 
> View attachment 1504615



Sweeet Saddle 
The Mesinger is much harder to come by compared to the Troxel 
That is one damm nice example you have !
Mark


----------



## HARPO (Nov 2, 2021)

@cr250mark  Thank you. Lucky find on Facebook Marketplace! 🙂
If I don't find a bike to put it on soon, would you be interested in it?

Fred


----------

